# Wii successor playable at E3!



## supervenice (Apr 25, 2011)

Confirmed: Wii 2 to be announced and playable at E3 2011, probably not released until after next March

Nintendo has sent out a press release confirming that the successor to the Wii will be announced and playable at E3 2011

"Nintendo Co. Ltd. has decided to launch in 2012  a system to succeed Wii, which the company has sold 86.01 million units on a consolidated shipment basis between its launch  in 2006 and the end of March 2011.

We will show a playable model of the new system and announce more specifications at the E3 Expo, which will be held  June 7-9, 2011 in Los Angeles.

Sales of the new system have not been included in the financial forecasts announced today for the fiscal term ending March 2012."


YEY--SO EXCITED!!! NINTENDO WILL OWN E3 AGAIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sourcey


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nintendo always owns at the E3.


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 25, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nintendo always owns at the E3.




loool no they don't ....i still remeber that one e3 when they were showing mario dance and then mario baseball and the crowd was actually booing them!

oh and the one where they annouced wii music and played it on stage was horribbbbblleee...


anyways im exited for this. just give me last story for usa and my wii can rest in peace.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 25, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.. Well they've been doing good lately with the 3DS.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> phantastic91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Wasn't there only one E3 where the 3DS was there? 

Don't forget the abysmal year with... *shutters*... WiiMusic...

I'd also like to point out that this is still a rumor. I mean, look at the name of the source. And if it was confirmed, Kotaku, Joystiq, IGN would be jumping all over this.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 25, 2011)

Source looks fake


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wii music...i was on this forum when the live broadcast happened and i still remember this one member on this site was praising the game and was saying how amazing that e3 was...xD.....different opinions i guess XDD


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 25, 2011)

So its finally time for the next gen console to start coming in....Though I don't expect for Sony/Microsoft to put anything out anytime soon (like few years soon)

Nintendo is known for their immense level of innovation so Im quite interested to see what new innovation this console will bring to gaming that Sony/Microsoft will soon try to copy.

EDIT - I think the source is a fake....The twitter they linked to doesn't even exist


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 25, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Source looks fake



the source is on the nintendo website.im too lazy to find it but it is confirmed =]
edit:  nvm here it is http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2011/110425_4e.pdf


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, Kotaku just published the article. I suppose this is somewhat true.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 25, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, then it might be true then.
I remember the 3DS having this thing too.


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Apr 25, 2011)

Man I seriously wish I could go to E3 now.




			
				6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nintendo always owns at the E3.



Remember E3 08?


----------



## Fluto (Apr 25, 2011)

they should have some of mini E3 in AUS


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> just give me last story for usa and my wii can rest in peace.


also Tales Of Graces


----------



## iceissocold (Apr 25, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nintendo always owns at the E3.


I cant remember what year it was exactly but Nintendo did absolutely horrible and showed off no worthy first party titles and boasted a crap ton of numbers at a crowd who didn't give a damn. I think how bad Nintendo did made Sony's press conference really good that year.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 25, 2011)

And so, the era of free Nintendo games shall finally be ended...

But that's okay. I'm actually looking forward to whatever Nintendo has in store. I'm getting a job soon so hopefully I can afford the new crop of games.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2011)

6 weeks to go to find out what this baby's surprise features


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope this ends up like last years E3, Microsoft did decent until Kinect showed up and make everyone laugh thier butts off, Sony was basically showing TV Commercials for all thier games, and Nintendo completely blew everyones pants off.

This should be the year of the 3DS ;o, im tired of people asking "Omg, why'd you buy a 3DS"


----------



## Langin (Apr 25, 2011)

Next March is enough, my birthday is in March! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I AM HAPPY!


----------



## AvengerAkashi (Apr 25, 2011)

this is gonna be such a big crap man


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2011)

AvengerAkashi said:
			
		

> this is gonna be such a big crap man
> 
> They see me trollin', DEY HATIN!
> 
> EnigmaXtreme-snip-



Spam = *S*tupid, *P*ointless, *A*nnoying, *M*essage.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 25, 2011)

im sure this "Wii HD" would have made some sort of appearance at the Tokyo Gameshow ... if not announced 

then again we all know that didn't happen for obvious reasons

anyway interesting very interesting ... guess i'll be actually streaming Nintendo's Conference this year


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have released all fluids just hearing the confirmation of an announcement... take all my money NOW!!!!!


And damn that source looked sketchy. If I didnt see it on the official Nintendo site I would have thought some jackass typed it up on word.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I have released all fluids just hearing the confirmation of an announcement... take all my money NOW!!!!!


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 25, 2011)

The public isnt allowed in E3, aren't they?


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 25, 2011)

just imagine. if this thing was never leaked....no one would ever think that nintendo would ever announce a new console at this e3. we we have soo gotten a new version of this:

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/reaction-guys-gaijin-4koma


----------



## boombox (Apr 25, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God Wii Music was an AWFUL game..bad bad reaction times.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally. Now the only thing left is to see what this bad boy can do. 
I hope some of the rumors on this thing are way-off like the controller design.


----------



## nutella (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know why anyone thought there wouldn't be a new home console in 2012.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 25, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nintendo always owns at the E3.


haha my neighbour thinks that sony owned last year for revealing 3D on PS3 XD


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3d on ps3 was revealed way before e3


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahaha! You sure you're not living next to this guy?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 25, 2011)

so soo far there is only one (new) console going to be shown at e3? hopefully nintendo also have some good planned games that would shock the world (graphical games) like gta5 as rumored. 
I am also hoping to see final fantasy numbered (15 or something) on the wii that would confirm it is worth a real title and not some regular versions (like FFCC). 
What would be best is some ps3 and xbox360 games shown being played on the wii with no graphical differences (better is always good though)


----------



## Satangel (Apr 25, 2011)

K, great news and nice to finally have some certainty! 
E3 is a big month away, I'm sure it'll be here in no time, I've got so much work to do, time will fly by.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ha. My neighbour just brought a Wii.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to it. Everything I've heard about this console is just completely stupid.

I just want a console that plays games, not a magician's bag of tricks. Give me my standard dual analog, face buttons, and bumpers back.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm not looking forward to it. Everything I've heard about this console is just completely stupid.
> 
> I just want a console that plays games, not a magician's bag of tricks. Give me my standard dual analog, face buttons, and bumpers back.


I think there's been too much wild speculation of the control method and system itself to believe anything about it at this point. Given the more recent Nintendo games of the Wii, I hope that it does come with a simple control scheme and shows off some compelling games for the core gamer. If we're considered core gamers anymore at least :/


----------



## Zorua (Apr 25, 2011)

Hell yeah! Nintendo's going to pwn everyone this e3!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 25, 2011)

*YES YES YES YES YES!!!
FINALLY THE RUMORS CAME TO AN END! *


----------



## Zorua (Apr 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *YES YES YES YES YES!!!
> FINALLY THE RUMORS CAME TO AN END! *



No.
They came true.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *YES YES YES YES YES!!!
> FINALLY THE RUMORS CAME TO AN END! *


We simply have a "rumor" less. There's still price, the controller and whatever they want to speculate on. This won't stop 'till E3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll be paying close attention at this E3.

I do hope the rumors don't turn out to be true. Most of them seem quite absurd.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2011)

I wanna see if cheapskate Nintendo really do come out with a expensive HD 6 inch controller. haha If it does then why the fuck 3DS didn't get HD screen! 

Better be portable too so I can play in my bed if true


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! I wonder if they'll have prototypes there for people to test...


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Nice! I wonder if they'll have prototypes there for people to test...


There will be.

EDIT: 777 POSTS!


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great! Hopefully the gadget show or someone will get a hold of it. Rather than some Sony fanboy who is only there to write troll reviews.


----------



## prowler (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh great, once E3 comes along 99% of GBAtemp will be OMG NINTENDO OWNS E3, LOL SUXZ 4 U SONY & M$.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 25, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Oh great, once E3 comes along 99% of GBAtemp will be OMG NINTENDO OWNS E3, LOL SUXZ 4 U SONY & M$.


I'm part of the 99%


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 25, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Oh great, once E3 comes along 99% of GBAtemp will be OMG NINTENDO OWNS E3, LOL SUXZ 4 U SONY & M$.


Well that was the truth last year.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Why are you guys exciting ? We didnt see anything just yet. I am not doing anything until 3rd parties are stronger for more than 2 years then I will accept that. Without a 3rd parties, it mean nothing to me.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 25, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Oh great, once E3 comes along 99% of GBAtemp will be OMG NINTENDO OWNS E3, LOL SUXZ 4 U SONY & M$.


How do you know they don't have something in plan


----------



## doyama (Apr 25, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Why are you guys exciting ? We didnt see anything just yet. I am not doing anything until 3rd parties are stronger for more than 2 years then I will accept that. Without a 3rd parties, it mean nothing to me.



I think people are mostly excited about the usual franchises that do well on the Nintendo Platforms: Mario/Zelda/Metroid. I suppose there's hope that something unique like MadWorld would also benefit from an HD remake or sequel.

I'm more curious if they will integrate the new console with the 3DS more. I really think Nintendo needs to leverage this or they're going to be a footnote in 5 years.


----------



## doyama (Apr 25, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be more interested to see what shows up at TGS than E3. Nintendo will be throwing much more weight at TGS so expect the TGS showing to be much more interesting than the E3 one.

If they're saying 2012 release, then it'll either correlate with their fiscal year end, March, or they'll do another Christmas blitz like the Wii. Or do they mean FISCAL 2012 which mean it could end up in March 2013


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm curious to see what they're going to come up with.
They wouldn't release a new console if they didnt have something new for it.

I doubt it's going to be just a Wii with HD graphics, there has to be something new, so i'm excited to see what theyre going to come up with


----------



## naruses (Apr 25, 2011)

Last Year E3 was the best thing as this one seems is gonna be better


----------



## Erdnaxela (Apr 25, 2011)

Pikmin 3 on project cafe :


----------



## bowser (Apr 25, 2011)

MWA HA HA HA!! I KNEW IT!

And I've been saying it all along here and here.

I'm not going to say I told you so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to find out its actual specs and USP. I hope it doesn't have some of the preposterous specs being mentioned in the rumors.

Oh and I just remembered something. What if the Mario game hinted at in the GDC (the Super Mario title with the tail) is actually a game for the Wii successor?!


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Oh and I just remembered something. What if the Mario game hinted at in the GDC (the Super Mario title with the tail) is actually a game for the Wii successor?!



I don't know if that's a good or bad thing

>Good: Could have awesome controls and better gameplay

>Bad: We have to wait longer


----------



## Ikki (Apr 25, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Oh and I just remembered something. What if the Mario game hinted at in the GDC (the Super Mario title with the tail) is actually a game for the Wii successor?!


No. It's confirmed for the 3DS and will most likely come out this year.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3DS? Nice! Where have i been? I heard nothing of this...


----------



## Ikki (Apr 25, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLAS8ro5yQ4

"This leads to a new Super Mario to debut on Nintendo 3DS"


----------



## bowser (Apr 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRAT!!

But at the same time, YEAH!

Oh, and you gotta love Iwata's accent


----------



## Sk8erpunq (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, Nintendo can call it Nii


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Sk8erpunq said:
			
		

> Well, Nintendo can call it Nii


----------



## Adeus (Apr 25, 2011)

good to see nintendo doing a new console.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 25, 2011)

599 U.S. Dollars!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to spending  more money on Nintendo junk


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2011)

^What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm not looking forward to it. Everything I've heard about this console is just completely stupid.
> 
> I just want a console that plays games, not a magician's bag of tricks. Give me my standard dual analog, face buttons, and bumpers back.
> Where you see tricks people can see fun and innovation.
> ...


Actually that make sense.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 25, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> phantastic91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Tales of Symphonia 2 which is sorely lacking despite the fact that they started developing it what, 2 years ago?


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 25, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> 599 U.S. Dollars!



Here, have some internetz.

On another note, I think the rumoured $400 pricetag sounds about right, given the specs it's speculated to have.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> 599 U.S. Dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's already a Tales of Symphonia 2 (Kind of)


----------



## nando (Apr 25, 2011)

whatever it is, i won't be lining up for it this time. i will be waiting a full year maybe even till a price drop for this one.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 25, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nintendo always owns at the E3.


They only owned last year.

As for the source site... I don't think so. That was the same site that put out the obviously fake 'leaked image' of the Wii 2.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess I stand corrected. I thought for sure they wouldn't announce something at E3 with the 3DS just out. 

Now we just have to wait to see if that stupid touchscreen rumor is true or not... I'm hoping not, I don't need $100+ controlers...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I guess I stand corrected. I thought for sure they wouldn't announce something at E3 with the 3DS just out.
> 
> Now we just have to wait to see if that stupid touchscreen rumor is true or not... I'm hoping not, I don't need $100+ controlers...


Definite +1, personally I hope they don't try to be overly innovative this time around and I REALLY hope the touchscreen controller is fake.


----------



## doyama (Apr 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno what if you had something like you could buy a controller, or use your DSi/3DS as one? Might be an interesting concept


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2011)

if the anouncement of the new console comes with the: "We will be releasing Skywar Sword for both consoles... so you will have to wait till 2012 to get the Wii version" I will do this....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (to my wii)


----------



## Gwaith (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting, I really didn't think Nintendo would announce its Wii successor this early, with the 3DS just being released and all.

From all those rumors I find the one with the uber touchscreen controllers most unlikely. Who the hell would pay for several 100$ or even 150$ (I guess from the speccs that's how much they would cost) controllers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> Interesting, I really didn't think Nintendo would announce its Wii successor this early, with the 3DS just being released and all.
> 
> From all those rumors I find the one with the uber touchscreen controllers most unlikely. Who the hell would pay for several 100$ or even 150$ (I guess from the speccs that's how much they would cost) controllers.



Home console market =/= Handheld console market.

What's stopping you from buying another Nintendo console that so happens to be stationary when you just got the 3DS? They're two entirely different systems.

Honestly? I wouldn't be suprised if the bulky black box *was* how the cafe looks like. Remember Prototype DS? Those were fuggly too. The prototype case is supposed to resemble the finished product and be as cheapo as possible, because frankly, the case doesn't matter. It's what's IN the case that takes careful development.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 26, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> What's stopping you from buying another Nintendo console that so happens to be stationary when you just got the 3DS?


Money, pretty much.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 26, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, but I would still prefer another idea.


----------



## Necron (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no!! The Mayans predicted something catastrophic on 2012!! Now we know its a new Nintendo console  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, on topic:
I hope a good console, with good 3rd party support. Also, I expect a normal control, not everything on the world into one.


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> if the anouncement of the new console comes with the: "We will be releasing Skywar Sword for both consoles... so you will have to wait till 2012 to get the Wii version" I will do this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way they are going to pull that again. 

If anything, we will get Skyward Sword at a regular time (Unaffected by Project Cafe), and we will get another version of it as a launch title with Cafe. I doubt that will happen though. Chances are we only get a Wii version.

Edit:

Oh yeah, I think the "Tablet idea" is great, but controllers will probably be a lot. Right now, I'm not too excited over the whole thing because I am a huge fan of motion controls and the Wii Remote, but I know when it is formally announced, I'm going to die for it.

P.S. Sony and Microsoft must be shitting themselves now. Nintendo just released a new handheld and announced that the will announce a new console at E3 that is something completely new, and they probably don't have anything. Sony is too busy trying to fix the PSN, and now they have to worry about this. 

I'm not trying to put Sony or Microsoft down. I have a PS3, and would love if they have something up their sleeve for it at E3.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll be at E3 this year.  I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 26, 2011)

You think the wii remotes can fit a touch screen on them,maybe in a slightly different form?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope this time Nintendo put more processing power into the console, or at least more than the current PS3/Xbox 360 consoles. I have all three, and the one I play the least is the Wii, mainly because of graphics, and 3rd party support (also many developers don't make wii ports because they have to drop so much content for the wii to be able to play it). I also hope you don't have to buy $200 HD touch screen controller, or at least if you do allow you to use a DSi/3DS system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $200 is way to much for a controller!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least it is good they are making another console! (the wii is getting old!)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are my thoughts:

Touchscreen controller: sounds expensive and like a big gimmick

Wii Successor: I think Nintendo is coming in too early for the next gen, and they're gonna be beat out graphics-wise again when the new Playstation or Xbox comes out a year later and since Nintendo "is" rushing in they're going to have a relatively underpowered machine when they could have waited another year and used higher powered more cost effective components.


----------



## kniteowl (Apr 26, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> P.S. Sony and Microsoft must be shitting themselves now. Nintendo just released a new handheld and announced that the will announce a new console at E3 that is something completely new, and they probably don't have anything. Sony is too busy trying to fix the PSN, and now they have to worry about this.
> 
> I'm not trying to put Sony or Microsoft down. I have a PS3, and would love if they have something up their sleeve for it at E3.



I agree, I'm guessing Sony & Microsoft original plan was to probably release their next gen consoles in 2014 but now they might change plans with the release of the new Nintendo console. 

If you've noticed Microsoft have been VERY QUIET lately, all they have announced for this year so far is Gears of War 3 and a racing game that I can not remember, they probably hiding something up their sleeve, maybe a new console of their own or they're entry into the handheld market, possibly. 

I am high anticipating the new Nintendo Consoles, personally, I can not imagine what is the next step in innovation for the console market, graphics improvement is always obvious and last gen was motion consoles and improvement for accurate motion control is also quite obvious, so what the next step? I can't think of anything. 3D comes to mind but that'd more related to the TV.

*Wii Vitality Sensor* Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 26, 2011)

The next Nintendo console isn't a threat guys. Sony and Microsoft are aware and won't change their plans. As it stands, the specs for the new Nintendo console aren't really above that of what we are already seeing, and will only grab Nintendo fans that can afford this. Hell, I'll use this as an excuse to pick up a cheap, used Wii.

Nintendo is just jumping the gun like Microsoft did with the 360. Nobody changed their plans then, nobody is going to now. Sony is already responding to the 3DS with the NGP, and Microsoft has never been in the handheld game (at least not that I can remember).

Consider business before making baseless assumptions. As it stands, Sony and Microsoft have no reason to worry. That, and they aren't purely based around video games. Sony and Microsoft also make tons of money elsewhere.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 26, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Touchscreen controller: sounds expensive and like a big gimmick
> 
> ...



Sounds very much like what people said about the Wii and DS.  The DS especially was pretty much written off as dead in the water at release, underpowered, gimmicky and without Sony's supposed 3rd party support.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 26, 2011)

OH MAN!!!! I really wanted to try out the new Wii, any way where is the E3 this year?


----------



## bowser (Apr 26, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize you're saying you don't want a $100 controller but don't mind a $250 controller? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, Nintendo's products have always been on the "cheaper" side and there's no way there's gonna be a $100 controller. And how can the 3DS be used as a controller? If it's through the IR port, that's the worst thing EVER and I'm sure Nintendo will never do this. IR has a range of about 10 feet and there has to be a direct line of sight between the devices. So nope, 3DS can't be used as a controller for the Wii successor.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 26, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> You realize you're saying you don't want a $100 controller but don't mind a $250 controller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they can't do what the did with the psp?

Anyway I doubt a $50 controller maybe $40.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 26, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Seriously though, Nintendo's products have always been on the "cheaper" side and there's no way there's gonna be a $100 controller. And how can the 3DS be used as a controller? If it's through the IR port, that's the worst thing EVER and I'm sure Nintendo will never do this. IR has a range of about 10 feet and there has to be a direct line of sight between the devices. So nope, 3DS can't be used as a controller for the Wii successor.



There's Local wireless connecton...it's still under wifi b/g I think.


----------



## kylehboc (Apr 26, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nintendo always owns at the E3.



Have you been in a coma?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2011)

kylehboc said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



special thanks to whoever it was who decided to make e3 not crap last year


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been told the new controller for the next nintendo console is to have a slightly odd 800x520 screen resolution, stereo speakers, player facing camera, gyro motion, twin sticks (set up the same as a xbox360) 4 shoulder buttons and four face buttons, low internal storage, bluetooth and wifi, microphone and the screen is touch sensitive.  unit is lightweight and cheap to make.  IS NOT HD.
I am so sorry but cant tell you who I got this info from (but it is good source and good friend).  My friend works for a certain screen maker in Japan.  If it is fake then it is unintentional, this is the same source who helped me with my 3DS mock-up before it was shown (looked almost PERFECT except put 3D cameras on wrong side) (check out my post history and you will find that.)

Sorry i CANNOT share source.
the black controller on this page is almost spot on identicle http://www.01net.com/editorial/531993/proj...t-le-streaming/

reason for edit - figured out how to use links


----------



## Nollog (Apr 26, 2011)

Dunno if someone posted this already. I assume they did.
But kotaku asked what "playable" meant and NoJ said "playable means playable by everyone".


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 26, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t217318-3ds-mock-ups?&st=165 
post #171

found the 3DS mock up I made with his advice.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t217318-3ds-mock-ups?&st=165
> post #171
> 
> found the 3DS mock up I made with his advice.


kinda like my Project Café mockup:




EDIT: Oh was looking at a different pic to the one you mentioned


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 26, 2011)

The only systems left are ps4 and xbox 720.(Hoping they appear in E3 2012.)


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 26, 2011)

@firegrey can you post a url for the image as it wont load on my pc, just get a x with a border around it (work computer)


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> @firegrey can you post a url for the image as it wont load on my pc, just get a x with a border around it (work computer)
> Right click>Copy Image URL. No need for posting something lol.
> 
> On-topic:
> QUOTEThe only systems left are ps4 and xbox 720.(Hoping they appear in E3 2012.)


No need for ps4.
The only console that needs a successor (except the Wii) is the xbox 360, the games are limited to 8gb's.
I can see a ps4 coming out late 2014, though.


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 26, 2011)

If they want full HD they have to use HDMI, you think Nintendo would do this?
As for the controls I hope it comes with regular controlllers not any gimmick, stupid movement thing
if they want to keep the motion controll they can make the Wiimote usable in this new console. I mean something like the PS3's where they have the PS Controller and the PS Move


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sorry this does not work.  SHOW PICTURE is the only option when right clicking and that doesnt work either


----------



## bowser (Apr 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of that, but it would be too complicated to setup. And Nintendo likes to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2011)

ok heres the link then:
http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/FireGrey/lolwut.png


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 26, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> ok heres the link then:
> http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/FireGrey/lolwut.png




damn they have that blocked. lol, I will check on my friends laptop later on.  Thank you anyway for trying.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Apr 26, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> I have been told the new controller for the next nintendo console is to have a slightly odd 800x520 screen resolution, stereo speakers, player facing camera, gyro motion, twin sticks (set up the same as a xbox360) 4 shoulder buttons and four face buttons, low internal storage, bluetooth and wifi, microphone and the screen is touch sensitive.  unit is lightweight and cheap to make.  IS NOT HD.
> I am so sorry but cant tell you who I got this info from (but it is good source and good friend).  My friend works for a certain screen maker in Japan.  If it is fake then it is unintentional, this is the same source who helped me with my 3DS mock-up before it was shown (looked almost PERFECT except put 3D cameras on wrong side) (check out my post history and you will find that.)
> 
> Sorry i CANNOT share source.
> the black controller on this page is almost spot on identicle http://www.01net.com/editorial/531993/proj...t-le-streaming/



If that's the design then wtf??
But its Nintendo so they know what they are doing. They gave us the DS and Wii so I'll believe in the N. Stream or whatever the hell its final name is.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn! I wish I could go to E3...


----------



## nunavat2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is going to be fun. So, they will have disk slot to load old wii games and a USB slot for bigger game or a cloud (whatever that mean) to store newer wiiray games!  I read Wanninkoko claiming to be too old to do this stuff. New generation of hackers! Wonder how long, I would have to wait to be able to fully softmod it. ~50 wii games on HDD only about 3 games worth playing more than 5 minutes. sigh!


----------



## Sloshy (Apr 26, 2011)

Does nobody remember the awesomeness that was connecting your GBA to your Gamecube? Gathering up some friends and their GBAs for a few levels in Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles or Four Swords Adventures (especially the fun battle mode) was really fun! And what about the Wii's DS connectivity? Weren't the few examples of that (Pokemon) pretty cool? Just think of those but on a much larger scale!

Think about it: no more screen-watching! You could play multiplayer card games where nobody else could see your hand! A personal inventory screen for a co-op game that doesn't need to interrupt the main game! Multiplayer emulated handheld games where each person's controller emulates an individual system! The possibilities are endless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Like 3D, I suppose this will be an optional feature and used as a "map dump" like a good deal of DS games, but it's still a pretty awesome idea, yes?

It's not like the controller's a freaking game system in itself; it can't be _too_ expensive. Nintendo's thrown out a lot of weird ideas before, but a good deal of them worked out in the long run; the only ones that didn't work were optional accessories (and the Virtual Boy), but Nintendo has learned a lot of lessons by now. I have faith in Project Cafe to be awesome enough to earn my purchase


----------



## bowser (Apr 26, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> OH MAN!!!! I really wanted to try out the new Wii, any way where is the E3 this year?


You're kidding right? It's mentioned in the first post!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 26, 2011)

Sloshy said:
			
		

> Does nobody remember the awesomeness that was connecting your GBA to your Gamecube? Gathering up some friends and their GBAs for a few levels in Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles or Four Swords Adventures (especially the fun battle mode) was really fun! And what about the Wii's DS connectivity? Weren't the few examples of that (Pokemon) pretty cool? Just think of those but on a much larger scale!


I had these games and the idea was awesome. The only thing that sucked though was everyone needing to have their own cable to connect to the Gamecube and there just wasn't a lot of games that used the function to warrant a lot of people to buy the cables.

The first thing I thought of of when i read that the controller will have a screen on it were these games and how awesome it would be to have more games like this. A new Four Swords would be sweet.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 26, 2011)

Call me crazy ( don't please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I think the stream to remote is a awesome idea.
That way I'm not tied down to the TV and can walk around the house and when I want a TV view
output it back thorough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait I be cool if they cool stream to the 3DS 3D screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But maybe that all too much?


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 26, 2011)

That pic was really worth the wait to see lol.

Also
i think what he means by low storage is it has a small amount of ram or flash or something.
He said the touch screen is resistive and pressure sensitive.  but not the main feature of the console.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the 720 will probably appear at E3 2012, maybe not even then. PS4 is definitely a lot further away. 
It's just plain stupid to think that suddenly the other companies will also release a successor.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> No need for ps4.
> The only console that needs a successor (except the Wii) is the xbox 360, the games are limited to 8gb's.
> I can see a ps4 coming out late 2014, though.


That's stupid logic.
If you want to say MS should release 720 first, you say because it came out first.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 26, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nollog...you're insulting his logic...but your response was just...I don't even know how to describe how just...
No.  No no no.  No.  I have no idea where you got an idea as [insert adjective here] as that, but...
Why?  Why would he say that because the 360 came first?  What reason would he have to do that?  What about it being released first would have _*ANY*_ bearing on his opinion?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 26, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you complain about his reason.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony plans to have the ps3's life span to run for ten years. I say from this point the next gen will come in 2 years and lay over the ps3's lifespan(hopefully it's servers are more secure -_-). 

Oh well. If I buy this Nintendo system when it comes out, it ill be the first system I by at launch ever!


----------



## bowser (Apr 27, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

so... any chance we can get back on topic guys?

My source says the controllers he has worked on are charged via USB confirmed. 
NO BATTERIES needed! Also aparently if you go too far from the console your controller shuts off and the console saves your game.

edit:
He has just told me to stop asking questions and wait now as any furthur info would single him out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so far he has told me:

USB charged controllers
BIG Screen is confirmed (his company make them)
resistive touch screen which is pressure sensitive
stereo speakers
camera facing player
gyro motion
some form of storage/flash/ram or something (i not sure what he means)
bluetooth/wifi
2 sticks (not nubs like 3DS)
4 buttons and 4 shoulder buttons.
looks like a love child of a PSP and xbox360 controller (see previous link a couple pages back)


ahhhh I feel cleansed... next gen good-ness.


----------



## bowser (Apr 27, 2011)

Won't a resistive touchscreen require using a stylus (or fingernails atleast)? Will be a bit awkward to use the controller by holding it with only one hand and using the other hand for input. It should have capacitive touchscreens like the iPhone for good usability.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 27, 2011)

Nintendo announcing a new console on my birthday. Awesome!!!
That aside, really interested to see this unique never-before-done controller. I really can't see how Nintendo's gonna pull off such a thing. Hope they surprise us.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Why?  Why would he say that because the 360 came first?  What reason would he have to do that?  What about it being released first would have _*ANY*_ bearing on his opinion?
> Not talking about her opinion.
> Talking about logical succession of game consoles.
> MS released 360 a longer time ago, than sony released the ps3. They have been in the market with their device longer.
> ...


What'd he say?


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

sure you do *ahem... readies sarcasm* 
them blue rays are massive man, need a massive console to hold the weight.

NOW, BACK ON TOPIC! please stop bitching guys.

What colour do you think they will go with?
I am hoping for a dark-grey/dark-blue console as it would stand out nice.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 27, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> sure you do *ahem... readies sarcasm*
> them blue rays are massive man, need a massive console to hold the weight.
> 
> NOW, BACK ON TOPIC! please stop bitching guys.
> ...


What'd he say?


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

I was a bit dismayed when he said resistive screen but DS range has worked brilliantly with them for donkeys so I think it will be fine.

Capacitive screens THE BAD:

They can easily smash and crack and scratch!
are not precise at all (need a whole finger to work) (can buy special stylus but you will break your glass lol)
they dont always work in certain humidity conditions.
Are NOT pressure sensitive (although you can fool them by using surface area)
They are made of glass, use a lot of power, bad choice for a controller that has to be cheap and efficient.
They can smash.
They can smash...
ever tried to draw something on the iphone/ipad/smartphone? fingers are fat (and i have tiny fingers)
are you one of those who swears texting on a smartphone is easy?  bull!  its a pain in the arse.
They smash.


Resistive benifits:
super precise
can use stylus or any round tipped object (including your fingers) as it registers pressure rather than electricity.
screen is soft and can 'take a hit'
resistive is a lot cheaper
less reflective
simple screen protector will ensure long life as it wont scratch
Nintendo already use these on 3DS making it very concievable it will be a fully functional controller.


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soz didnt see your post untill now.
He said "it has a low amount of storage"
This is what i have been trying to understand myself.  
I think it either means;
1) it has flash memory for storing games?
2) it has RAM for remembering/streaming games?
3) it has its own CPU/GPU


----------



## Nollog (Apr 27, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right.
I think it means it doesn't have much storage(wiimotes have a few slots for mii's - possibly like that).
All it's supposed to do is stream the content from the wii2, it's not meant to be a portable so it wouldn't need much storage.
-Storage isn't RAM, if your sauce knows this or not is the question... Could be more interesting if she doesn't.


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been told the new controller for the next nintendo console is to have a slightly odd 800x520 screen resolution, stereo speakers, player facing camera, gyro motion, twin sticks (set up the same as a xbox360) 4 shoulder buttons and four face buttons, low internal storage, bluetooth and wifi, microphone and the screen is touch sensitive. unit is lightweight and cheap to make. IS NOT HD.
I am so sorry but cant tell you who I got this info from (but it is good source and good friend). My friend works for a certain screen maker in Japan. If it is fake then it is unintentional, this is the same source who helped me with my 3DS mock-up before it was shown (looked almost PERFECT except put 3D cameras on wrong side) (check out my post history and you will find that.)

Sorry i CANNOT share source.
the black controller on this page is ALMOST spot on identicle http://www.01net.com/editorial/531993/proj...t-le-streaming/

Thought I would re-post this as it seems to have been overlooked.
on the mock up are 3DS nubs but he says they are sticks, also he says four buttons not three.
Looks awesome to me, the photo has a lot of what he describes.

hmmm NGP -  SMehNGP... Nintendo really trying to block sales sony's new handheld with this CONSOLE.


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 27, 2011)

He is in RnD dept for a screen making(electronics)company I cannot mention.  
He has no 'game' knowledge or console making experience.  He's just passing on the info he can get away with to someone who does.  All this info is widely known within his company but he did say he knows some things he can not tell me yet as only a select few have been told and it would put his job at risk.


----------



## nunavat2010 (Apr 27, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> so... any chance we can get back on topic guys?
> 
> -----
> some form of storage/flash/ram or something (i not sure what he means)
> bluetooth/wifi



It is not going to be backward compatible like Game Cube games with wii?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will wait until hackers are done with  it, hopefully by 2012 Christmas, like I am waiting for 3DS.

PS: I have not yet installed CFW 3.55 on my ps3 which is on OFW 3.40.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 27, 2011)

nunavat2010 said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's talking about the controller only.

The console itself has at least one rumour saying "it has solved all possible problems regarding space".


----------



## bowser (Apr 27, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> I was a bit dismayed when he said resistive screen but DS range has worked brilliantly with them for donkeys so I think it will be fine.
> 
> Capacitive screens THE BAD:
> 
> ...


Hmm...ok. But resistive touch screens are not accurate at all when using fingers. And most games depend on accuracy. Like I said before, it will be hard to hold the controller in one hand and use a stylus with the other. We won't be able to reach all the buttons. Unless each controller comes with two thumb styli similar to the one for the DSi.

But all this sounds pretty far-fetched and there might not be a screen at all.


----------



## 34®ß0*3® (Apr 28, 2011)

We already had the Wii 2, it was the one without DVD video capabilities.


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 28, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes their is definately a screen.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 28, 2011)

My close personal friend who works at a factory contracted by Nintendo to make stuff said it smells like strawberries.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 28, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> My close personal friend who works at a factory contracted by Nintendo to make stuff said it smells like strawberries.


Sounds delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Am I the only one that's really looking forward to an Ethernet port? I'd really love to have one this time....


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 28, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the use of an ethernet port if you have wifi?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 28, 2011)

If this stream thing is true, wouldn't it be cool for people who do own a TV or didn't game on a TV
that much?

Does anybody thing this idea is good at all?


----------



## Nebz (Apr 28, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just that with my devices I seem to find a connection with an Ethernet a bit better. Whether it be on my laptop or 360, downloading and uploading or streaming content always seems to work a lot better when connected this way.

Not saying wireless is bad or what not but I seem to have noticed better connectivity in gaming and streaming with it. If I possibly end up buying one of these and look into playing whatever games they have to offer for online, I'd like the connection to be the best it possibly can and not a lag fest or hit with random drops or increases.


----------



## bowser (Apr 28, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...maybe for people who don't have wifi at home?


----------



## Memino (Apr 28, 2011)

I also have a son of a friend of an uncle who works as Iwatas butler and he says it's called project cafe because it makes a mean espresso for those long gaming sessions. I don't want to be rude to anyone but whenever someone claims to be in the know on a forum it always turns out to be bull. I'll just be patient until E3 thanks and see the truth for myself.


----------



## Nollog (Apr 28, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because wireless is half duplex.
You can only send or receive at any one time.
MiMo addresses that.


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 28, 2011)

All info untill E3 should be taken with a pinch of salt or a bucket of salt even.  I am just saying this guy managed to tell me what the 3ds looked like before anyone knew.  I trust him.  If you dont, never mind.  We will all know for certain very soon so all is cool.


----------

